# Warum läuft Tomcat unter Eclipse nur eingeschränkt?



## Marsman (12. Nov 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Wenn ich Tomcat als Server in meiner J2EE Umgebung in Eclipse einbinde und starte, bekomme ich unter http://localhost:8080 keine Reaktion. Hat dafür evtl. jemand eine Erklärung? Wenn ich den Tomcat über die Shell starte, klappt alles wunderbar. ???:L 

Ich verwende Eclipse Europe 3.3, Tomcat 5.5.25, JDK 6, Firefox 2.0 und Windows XP SP2.


Titus


----------



## MiMij (13. Nov 2007)

Ich glaub da musste man irgendwas einstellen! Der Port war glaub ich sonst anders
Schau mal hier
http://plato.acadiau.ca/courses/comp/dsilver/2513/EclipseAndTomcatTutorial/


----------



## MiMij (13. Nov 2007)

This is my webwork.properties that is setup for development

webwork.objectFactory = spring
webwork.devMode = true
webwork.configuration.xml.reload = true
webwork.url.http.port = 8080


Genau sowas war das, hab ich hierher:
http://struts.apache.org/2.x/docs/setting-up-eclipse-with-tomcat.html


----------



## Marsman (14. Nov 2007)

...weil ich ein Komlettpaket "Eclipse Europa" verwende, dachte ich bisher, dort sei ein entsprechendes Plugin für den Tomcat schon mit drin. Naja, ich werde das Sysdeo-Plugin bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.

Danke, Titus


----------



## bronks (14. Nov 2007)

Ich baue Apps mit Eclipse Europa u.a. für Tomcat, aber verstehe Dein Problem absolut nicht.


----------



## Marsman (14. Nov 2007)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich baue Apps mit Eclipse Europa u.a. für Tomcat, aber verstehe Dein Problem absolut nicht.



Mein Problem ist, dass ich beim Aufruf der Seite http://localhost:8080/index.html vom Tomcat den Fehler "HTTP Status 404" bekomme. Und zwar nur, wenn ich ihn über die Eclipse-Oberfläche starte. Starte ich ihn hingegen über die Windows-Eingabeaufforderung, wird mir die Tomat-Startseite angezeigt. Das Aufrufen von Anwendungen funktioniert natürlich auch nur dann.

Titus


----------



## bronks (14. Nov 2007)

Die Anwendungen aus Deinem Workspace funktionieren aber schon???


----------



## Marsman (14. Nov 2007)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Anwendungen aus Deinem Workspace funktionieren aber schon???



Nicht, wenn ich Tomcat aus Eclipse heraus starte. Seltsamer Weise zeigt Tomcat mir in der Konsole von Eclipse an, dass er normal gestartet ist. Wenn ich eine Anwendung deploye, ist sie im Plugin-Verzeichnis des Tomcat in meinem Workspace (.metadata) auch vorhanden. Aber ein Aufruf der Anwendung im Browser wird ebenfalls mit Fehler 404 quittiert.  :? 


Titus


----------



## bronks (14. Nov 2007)

Was passiert, wenn Du in einen ServletCode mit der rechten Maustaste klickst und run on server machst?


----------



## Marsman (16. Nov 2007)

...Es kommt der Dialog zur Bestätigung und der interne Browser von Eclipse wird aufgerufen. Dort wird allerdings auch wieder Status 404 vom Apache Tomcat angezeigt.

Titus


----------



## bronks (16. Nov 2007)

Da ist wohl etwas grundlegendes vermurxt.

Ich habe erst vor ein paar Wochen die gleiche Software installiert, wie Du. Tomcat in Eclipse konfiguriert. Ein Servlet erstellt. Ein out.println("asdfjklö"); in den generierten Code eingegeben und das ganze ist gelaufen.

Evlt. hilft neu installieren und konfigurieren.


----------



## maki (16. Nov 2007)

> Wenn ich Tomcat als Server in meiner J2EE Umgebung in Eclipse einbinde und starte, bekomme ich unter http://localhost:8080 keine Reaktion. Hat dafür evtl. jemand eine Erklärung?


Preisfrage: Was sagen denn die logs?


----------



## Marsman (16. Nov 2007)

...nichts. Das war mir schon länger aufgefallen und wundert mich schon sehr. Sowohl im log-Verzeichnis des Programmverzeichnisses als auch im tmp de Servers unter "...\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\" werden keine Dateien ausgegeben. Ich habe langsam den Verdacht, es ist ein Firewall- oder Berechtigungsproblem. Ich arbeite normalerweise unter Windows XP als User, nicht als Admin. Ich habe das Ganze aber auch schon mal als Admin gestestet und auch dort macht der Tomcat unter Eclipse keine Mucks.

Zur Zeit starte ich den Tomcat einfach über die Konsole. Dann läuft er prima. Was mir nur eben sehr fehlt, ist die Möglichkeit, zu debuggen. Und deshalb würde ich den schon gerne in Eclipse aufrufen können.

Titus


----------

